# St Leonards Area PPB, tommorrow Help Please



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya paddlers, Late notice on a western PPB adventure, just decided upon for early AM tommorrow. I'm thinking St Leonards area...but open to change. I have zero knowledge of launches and reefs to work over around here, or what's being picked up...any tips welcome, any paddlers welcome. I'm hoping pinkies and squid


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

I've finally snared my morning off and taking it tomorrow. However I will be sticking to the eastern side of PPB, Chelsea specifically. I feel another challange coming on - east vs west which is best?

Good luck over your side, at least you will be sheltered more from the westernly wind as it picks up during the day.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It'll be Mango on Mango and Swing on Swing. I'd join ya at Chelsea but I'm down the west at the moment. Good luck with her ways of wide lovvin. I think I'm looking at Portarlington somewhere's. Puffers count :wink:  .


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I had to cancel this AM's effort Kevin...but will give the West of Port Phillip a lash next week probably..I'm back down here again


----------

